# Sharjah police conduct searches for unmarried couples



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sharjah police conduct door to door hunt for unwed couples - The National


See the above article. Particularly for those who don't believe there can be consequences for breaking the law.

Shame the police can't spend their time on more important matters though...


----------

